# Windows 7 with 6 GB of RAM



## E Money (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok, im a tad bit confused here.

System Information says i have 6 GB of installed physical memory. Then, right under that, it says i have 2.99 GB of total physical memory.

Do this mean my 6 GB are not being taken advantage of?

__________________________________________
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	6.00 GB
Total Physical Memory	2.99 GB
Available Physical Memory	2.29 GB
Total Virtual Memory	5.98 GB
Available Virtual Memory	4.26 GB
Page File Space	2.99 GB
_________________________________________

This is from the system info page...

I have a Asus P6t SE with Crucial ddr3s


----------



## linkin (Oct 9, 2009)

You have a 32-bit operating system. 32-bit can only "see" up to 4gb of RAM (the amount that gets seen/used is around 3-3.25gb, it depends on your system)

What are the rest of your specs?

You could go and buy a 64-bit version and then you be able to use the full 6gb of RAM.

Example of 32-bit and 64-bit:

2^32 = 4294967296 (maximum memory in bytes, approx 4GB (gigabytes)

2^64 = 18446744073709551616 (maximum memory in bytes, approx 18EB (exabytes)


----------



## tyttebøvs (Oct 9, 2009)

Have you checked
  1) memory remapping
  2) maximum memory in msconfig
?

(I take it, you are running 64bit)

The 2^n formula doesn't apply.


----------



## E Money (Oct 9, 2009)

linkin93 said:


> You have a 32-bit operating system. 32-bit can only "see" up to 4gb of RAM (the amount that gets seen/used is around 3-3.25gb, it depends on your system)
> 
> What are the rest of your specs?
> 
> ...




I thought the windows 7 RC picked up 6 GB of ram??


----------



## tyttebøvs (Oct 9, 2009)

The 32bit version is capped just like xp and vista. So if you have installed that one...


----------



## linkin (Oct 9, 2009)

windows vista (since sp1) will show how much physical ram you have in system information, but will only use the normal 32-bit amount (ie 3-3.25gb) same goes for win7 RC. You can see it in system info, but not all of it will be used.


----------



## E Money (Oct 9, 2009)

NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

I put this on my computer because XP wouldnt recognize my 6 Gb... Man... When you upgrade from vista for free, will it only be the 32 bit or can you choose the 64 bit?


----------



## mac550 (Oct 9, 2009)

e money said:


> nnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> I put this on my computer because xp wouldnt recognize my 6 gb... Man... When you upgrade from vista for free, will it only be the 32 bit or can you choose the 64 bit?



rofl!

i wouldn't of though so.


----------



## linkin (Oct 10, 2009)

32bit upgrades to 32bit, 64bit upgrades to 64bit.


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Oct 10, 2009)

linkin93 said:


> 32bit upgrades to 32bit, 64bit upgrades to 64bit.



True, you cannot upgrade to 64bit from 32bit.

You'd have to clean install.


----------



## tossy (Oct 10, 2009)

I would suggest you to 32bt works fine..


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Oct 10, 2009)

6 gigabytes of RAM is overkill.  Most computers will not even utilize more than 4 gigabytes of RAM presently.  Your computer will not run any more efficiently even if it could use more than the 3 gigabytes of RAM it is using presently.

3 gigabytes of RAM is 3072 megabytes of memory.  It is a heck of a lot of memory!  I am only using 2 gigabytes of RAM presently and it suits all my needs fine.


----------



## tyttebøvs (Oct 10, 2009)

Some people keeps their 32bit Windows and turns the rest of the RAM above 4G into a ram-drive.


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 11, 2009)

I could use up 3GB of RAM easy, it certainly doesn't hurt to have the extra memory. I've got the 32bit version of Vista and it only sees about 3.2GB of my 4GB of RAM. When I'm doing Uni work (editing; having Photoshop, Premiere, After Effects and Encore open) I'm pretty much using all my RAM. I'm making the swap over to 64bit W7... I may even consider getting more RAM.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Oct 11, 2009)

He hasn't stated what he is using his computer for but I doubt he is using it for what you are using it for Kornowski (editing; using Photoshop, Premiere, After Effects and Encore).   Very likely his 3 gigabytes of RAM is more than enough memory.


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 11, 2009)

This is true. I guess without knowing what he does on the computer there's no way we can estimate his RAM usage.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Oct 11, 2009)

I think the general public measures computer processing power by how much RAM you have.  They think the more memory the more powerful a computer is not thinking about the central processing unit and video card.


----------

